# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zware medicijnen gestolen op Hoofdstation Groningen - Dagblad van het Noorden

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Zware medicijnen gestolen op Hoofdstation Groningen*
*Dagblad van het Noorden -** 2 uur geleden*
Groningen - Een jonge vrouw uit Assen is vrijdagavond tussen kwart over tien en middernacht op het Hoofdstation in Groningen bestolen van een tas met zware medicijnen. Naast persoonlijke spullen van de 22-jarige *...* 
Tas met medicijnen gestolen op CS in Groningen Politie
Tas met medicijnen gestolen op CS Blik op Nieuws
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

